# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  دو پایگاه داده با اطلاعات یکسان

## mostafa808

سلام. من یه Application دارم که روی دو محل مجزا نصب شده. یکی روی اینترنت و یکی روی شبکه داخلی.
کاربرای مختلفی روی این دو برنامه هم تعریف شدن... حالا می‌خوام که Database روی اینترنت و داخل شبکه با هم یکی بشن.
یعنی وقتی کاربر خارج از شرکت اطلاعات رو وارد میکنه بعد از چند روز که از ماموریت برمیگرده شرکت اطلاعات رو ببینه و همچنین کارمندی که داخل شرکت اطلاعات رو وارد می‌کنه وقتی میره ماموریت هم از روی اینترنت بتونه اطلاعات رو ببینه...

تنها مزیت این کار هم اینه که وقتی اینترنت توی شرکت قطع می‌شه ما بصورت Offline به اطلاعات بروز شده دسترسی داشته باشیم...

ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
شما باید یک Merge Replication راه اندازی کنید.
آیا تا به حال اینکارو کردید؟
درسایت یک مقاله هست که طریقه راه اندازی این مورد رو توضیح داده.
فقط از طریق اینترنت مقداری دردسر و پیچیدگی داره که پیشنهاد میکنم حتما در این زمینه کامل مطالعه بفرمایید.

----------


## nasr

با سلام
این فایل ظاهرا از روی هاست پاک شده
ممنون میشم یه بار دیگه آپلود کنید

با تشکر

----------

